# Infocus LP70+ Input Problem



## mcp1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tonight my LP 70 projecter stopped displaying via the digital input. 

I had had it hooked up to a DVD player using an HDMI to DVi cable and that worked fine for the last 6 months or so. 

When it starts up it still does the input search, settles on "computer digital" and then displays a blank screen. To check whether it was a general problem I hooked it up to the analog output on my PC and it works fine. Then I switched it and used the USB output of the PC and it doesn't display anything. I tried the RESET, the FACTORY RESET, whether the mask was on, etc., but no luck. 

Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Try other inputs?


----------

